# Carrying Pizza!



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I've managed to carry some heavy and awkward loads on my Big Dummy, but I haven't found a great method for carrying a pizza, which I need to remedy. Do I need to build a pizza adapter? I will if I have to.

A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

Worksman industrial bikes makes a pizza delivery box for their "low gravity bike" that you could use for inspiration.









It should be easy to make something like that which would bolt to the ecodeck on the X. I found that 1/4x20 pronged tee nuts work perfectly in the pre-drilled holes. I suppose if you are using a snap deck you might need to do the toe strap trick to bind the vracks together otherwise you might lose your pie.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

This was equally adept at carrying large pies provided I had two bungies. 
The Big Ol' Basket


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

The Yahoo group "RootsRadicals" had a thread about this awhile back. This was apparently a big deal as many have pondered this query with varying degrees of success. Check it out. I've never attempted to try to transport pizzas but a platform the size of the box with some type of restraint system seems to be the way to go.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

cardboard box


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

http://everydayadventurers.com/2009/01/dit-pizzaloader/

I found this while searching for that thread I mentioned above.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

FastFix said:


> http://everydayadventurers.com/2009/01/dit-pizzaloader/
> 
> I found this while searching for that thread I mentioned above.


I love it!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

an interesting aspect to the BD is the ability to add accessories 
somehow the bike begs for add-ons
add-ons can quickly complicate things

an example could be an automobile
imagine the huge american luxury autos we once produced... lets say 50-70's
car is so big we can't find the curb when parking... no problem... add curb feelers
turn signal indicators, not only in the dash, but also on the end of the fenders serving also as corner markers...

another example could be backpacking...
where a person simply loads up for every situation.
2 pairs of pants, etc...

look at so many of our homes...
merchandise falling off the counter tops, corners of rooms obscured filling with dust

every thing you make, and/or add-on to your cargo bike...
its that much more stuff you have!
pizza...
how much pizza would a person eat?
once a week? thats 52 runs for pizza in a year
or maybe the owner simply has a bent for accessorizing 

beware of all your accessories 
as if "the terrible thing about tribbles"


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

...my guess is he's looking to deliver...in which case...let's see...rough math...cary the two...inverse square root of pi...minus i...maybe 100 a week?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

doesn't seem like the OP mentioned pizza delivery.

but if you were in the biz, I could see the need for a thermal box

keg

or 

espresso machine...

heck... I carry bike tools at times.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Unless you're hauling the kids home AND picking up pizza, just strap 'em on the snap deck. If you do haul kinds home and don't want it eaten en route, or the panniers aren't enough for the market on the way home with the munchkins, check out the cargo bike picture thread for some nice Porteur style front racks that can handle some brewski, too. If you are delivering, the car guys have the thermal boxes in the back seat . No reason you can't strap that on the back, bungee cord, cargo net and tape can do wonders. Carry the 2 liters down low in the panniers to help with balance.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> an interesting aspect to the BD is the ability to add accessories
> somehow the bike begs for add-ons
> add-ons can quickly complicate things
> 
> ...


Wise words for sure, Devo.. But it beats the alternative which is driving.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

FastFix said:


> Wise words for sure, Devo.. But it beats the alternative which is driving.


the general idea
is a bit of a rip off from Yvon Chouinard, Patagonia (read, Let my People go Surfing)
and its not really his idea either
rather its a degree of plagiarism from a designer, whose name escapes me yet yet
the basic premise, make it better, make it simpler
instead of make it more complex

the idea, is to make a product that is multi use and easy to use
the way its implemented lays in the knowledge of the user.

like a piece of rope, or cordage, that simple piece of equipment has a wide range of use. the way its used lays in the skill of the user.

a very interesting process that I've gone thru would be something like a camping stove.
on a bike tour, I've at times carried a stove.
a white gas stove
a canister stove
a jet boil stove
a penny stove

now I just make a stove, if I need it. (penny stove) = glorified sterno can
thats a huge "if". Mostly I don't need the stove.

now days I'm into, "sourcing from my environment"

meaning... why carry a fork, when on bike tour you'd probably pass up hundreds of plastic forks along the way... discretely located at every gas station along the way.

why carry a ground tarp, when in every state park there is an abundance of plastic trash bags. most waste receptacles have new, clean plastic trash bags at the bottom.

why carry soap? campgrounds are full of people, all of whom have carried at least a bar of soap each.

why build a pizza box? when there are cardboard boxes everywhere.
I suppose the catch would be that the task and equipment are significant. i.e. pizza delivery.

there are so many things that are like that.
the bike is an amazing machine.
the more it becomes specialized, often times, it becomes pigeon holed.
i.e. DH bike, TT bike, velomobile....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the more you know the less you need...


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I agree with the theory. How much "stuff" does 1 need? But I think the problem is in the plastic forks, bags, cardboard boxes. If everyone did carry their own fork, recycled their waste productively so as not to need a trash bag, used a rack instead of their car or the box. Good on you for having the foresight to reuse, but the box is waste, where does it go after delivering the pizza? On your shelf? To the recycler? A dedicated rack, to me, is something I would hang on my wall in the garage and pull down to use as needed.


I'm not trying to be disagreeable. I follow your posts and you have been inspiring. I just simply think more along the terms of sustainability. Imagine said rack built out of reclaimed wood, old fencing, or trim or decking....

Two sides of the same coin maybe...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this cardboard box has been in my garage for over 1 year.
its not about going out there and creating more stuff...
its the idea of just using the abundant "non-trash" that we have laying around that most people consider to be rubbish. 

I agree... two sides to the coin.

personally, I don't own a car
and I've moved all my belongings by myself on the BD...
I'd say my biggest waste is my iMac. god only knows whats in this thing.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

I found an old laptop computer / electronics cardboard box. Nice thick walls and seals up good.
I left the foam in the bottom for padding and insulation. Strapped it flat to my BD flight deck with 2 bunjie cords. The thick box doesn't bend under the stress from the bunjie cords like just a pizza box would. Cost : NO BUCKS . My pizzas make it home in good shape and warm.........
(Two photos, I don't know )


----------



## JunkShip (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like there is some question if this is an occasional or regular (i.e. delivery) cargo item? I will procede with the assumption that this is not a commercial requirement (read: you are not a pizza delivery person).

I have a Yuba, and often visit the following blog (in addition to Devo, et all here) for loading inspiration:

http://citysimplicity.blogspot.com/search/label/Things that can be carried on a bike

Similarly to Devo's box, those plastic bread and/or soda crates (depicted in many shots above) work great!

If that is too gheto for you, he recently picked up a front rack from the folks at Yuba (although he put it on a different bike) which looks great.

http://citysimplicity.blogspot.com/2010/11/thoughts-on-new-bread-platform.html

http://yubaride.com/yubashop/product.php?id_product=43

Personally, I could not afford to spend $120+ on a front rack (which is why I ride a Yuba and not a Surly), it looks like something I could fabricate. I just question the cantilever design.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xr5zEgm1D...AAEho/iqJjeR7wQa0/s1600/Rack+instructions.jpg

And the more I type, the more questions I want to ask (it's the engineer in me). Hell, you could just strap a couple 18-24" long pieces of 1x3 to your deck. What kind of solution are you looking for?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

frummaCymngaf said:


> You are not right. I am assured. I can prove it. Write to me in PM, we will discuss.


Why do you need to lie??? You've told me countless times how you don't like pizza! You saucy whore, get with the program!!! SPAM = fail! :nono:


----------



## sutindaya (Apr 21, 2011)

The Yahoo group "RootsRadicals" had a thread about this awhile back. This was apparently a big deal as many have pondered this query with varying degrees of success.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

sutindaya said:


> The Yahoo group "RootsRadicals" had a thread about this awhile back. This was apparently a big deal as many have pondered this query with varying degrees of success.


"Pondered this query with varying degrees of success" sounds like a computer-generated line of text. Can you confirm you are a human???


----------



## farley (Feb 17, 2004)

BrianMc said:


> Unless you're hauling the kids home AND picking up pizza, just strap 'em on the snap deck. .


This is what I've always done--and it has worked so well that I've never really been sure why there's a need for a specialized pizza carrier.


----------

